# The Tasmanian Devil



## FastTrax (Aug 15, 2021)

https://aussieark.org.au/devil-ark/

https://bushheritage.org.au/species/tassie-devils

https://zoo.org.au/fighting-extinction/local-threatened-species/tasmanian-devil/

www.australian.museum/learn/animals/mammals/tasmanian-devil/

www.theguardian.com/environment/2021/jun/21/tasmanian-devils-wipe-out-thousands-of-penguins-maria-island-australia

www.wildambience.com/wildlife-sounds/tasmanian-devil/

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tasmanian_devil


----------



## Warrigal (Aug 15, 2021)

Cute when babies but rather nasty when full grown. 

Still, they have their place in the eco system and a lot of effort is going into seeing that they do not go extinct.


----------



## peramangkelder (Aug 15, 2021)

Imagine what the first white settlers thought hearing the noise Tassie Devils make


----------



## horseless carriage (Aug 16, 2021)

The UK has a devil too.


----------



## win231 (Aug 16, 2021)

Now I know where that sound effect in that movie came from:


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 16, 2021)




----------

